
US undermining 'last chance' climate talks, experts charge - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/10/world/climate-change-us-coal-cop24/index.html
======
helloandrewpark
I’m having trouble understanding why people are so opposed to using fossil
fuel "as cleanly and efficiently as possible." It’ll take many decades until
renewable and other carbon-neutral energy sources can fully phase out coal and
natural gas so doesn’t it make sense to invest in both technologies until
then? If the goal is to reduce carbon emissions as much and as fast as
possible it seems that we could make greater contributions by tackling both

~~~
addicted
Because clean and efficient fossil fuel is code for removing investment in
renewable technologies, and billions of dollars invested show significantly
less return than the gains in renewable energy sources.

~~~
helloandrewpark
I don’t buy that this is an either/or situation. One example that comes to
mind is the improvements in the efficiency of gasoline powered vehicles while
electric vehicle production is ramping up. I think we’re better off that there
was a huge push for making ICEs more efficient when electric vehicles were
still in its infancy (I can’t prove this but I don’t think throwing more money
at Tesla or other companies could have significantly sped up their timeline)

~~~
peterashford
But that's not what the US delegation is doing: they're promoting coal power
solutions

~~~
petre
Coal is probably the worst. They should promote the AP1000 rather than coal.

------
ThomPete
Climate change is a global problem but will never be solved by politicians as
politics is never the solution to wicked problems. Solutions can only be
established sustainably through decentralized technological progress.
Solutions that are based on the political climate are never the way to go. As
priorities can change rapidly. There are no experts in what last chance means.
This is a political claim not a scientific on.

~~~
peterashford
CFCs destroying the ozone layer was a global problem solved by politicians

~~~
masonic
"solved" is an overstatement, especially given recent discoveries of
increasing CFC manufacture in China.

------
woodandsteel
Remember, Trump believes that anthropogenic global climate change is a hoax.

